# Hilfe beim Bike Bulls Wildtail



## faju (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, lange Geschichte aber ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen ;-)
Habe mir dummer weise eine Mc Kenzie Hill 800 zugelegt das nach ca 15KM erhebliche Schäden aufgewiesen hat wie Kurbel locker usw....
Meine Frau versucht gerade das Fahrrad zurück zu bringen und die 299 wieder zu bekommen. 

Naja hoffe Real wird es wieder nehmen...

So nun meine Frage ich kann nicht mehr ausgeben wie diese 300 und da ist mir heute das Bulls Wildtail ins Auge gefallen das allerdings keine Scheibenbremsen hat :-( Ist es möglich bei dem Bike Scheibenbremsen nachzurüsten, also gibt es am Rahmen eine Halterung? 
Hätte nämlich noch ein Dirtbike mit Scheibenbremsen die ich dann an das Bulls schrauben könnte icl Felgen. Lohnt sich das Bulls Bike oder komm ich damit auch keine 15km weit?

MfG Jens


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juli 2011)

Für 300 EUR bekommst du kein brauchbares MTB neu. Nicht bei Real, nicht bei Bulls und auch sonst nirgends. Das Bulls ist sicher besser als der Neuschrott, der bei Real und Co. vertickt wird, aber glücklich wirst du damit auch nicht werden. Immer angenommen, das Rad soll als Sportgerät herhalten, zum Brötchenholen wird es reichen. 

Also: Entweder sparen oder was Gebrauchtes kaufen. Selbst ein 15 Jahre altes, ehemals hochwertiges Trekkingrad in gutem Zustand dürfte weit besser fahren und robuster sein, als diese McKenzie-Gechwüre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faju (18. Juli 2011)

Ja diese Mc Kenzie SCH**** kauf ich auch nicht mehr das glaub mir mal. Also das Bike soll für touren sein, Rotbachroute ab und an evtl mal im Wald, fahre mit Kindern daher auch eher ruhiger. Also eher ein gebrauchtes wie das Bulls?
Habe da ein Felt Q520 Model 2009 gesehen da für 200 angeboten wird, ist das schon eher was?


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juli 2011)

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn du Feedback zu einem bestimmten Rad haben willst, solltest du entweder die Ausstattungsliste oder einen Link angeben. Die wenigsten machen sich die Mühe, zu suchen.

Meinst du sowas hier?


----------



## faju (18. Juli 2011)

Ja dieses wäre es gewesen aber mein Mc Kenzie Müll muss einmal in die Reparatur laut dem guten Real Marktleiter, ich sag nur geht da noch einmal was kaputt dran oder ich verletze mich können die sich warm anziehen!
Mal sehen wie lange ich darauf warten darf bis der Misthaufen fertig ist! WARUM NUR HAB ICH MIR SO EIN **** GEKAUFT!!!!!


----------



## faju (19. Juli 2011)

So möchte euch mal erzählen wie es weiter geht mit meinem Mc Kenzie Hill 800 
Also es ging ja gestern in Reparatur weil nach ca 30km normalem Rad fahren die Kurbel einen Sitich gemacht hat...die von Real bestanden ja darauf das wir das Bike einmal zur Reparatur geben bevor wir unser Geld zurück verlangen können.
Naja heute morgen Schellt hier das Telefon und der MEISTER aus deren FAHRRAD WERKSTATT meinte das ich 15 bezahlen soll weil es meine Schult wäre das die Kurbel abgefallen ist! Ich habe garnicht diskutiert und bin zum Laden hin und nach lagen hin und her haben die mir das Rad so fertig gemacht...fertig meine ich nicht Repariert....
Jetzt eiert die Gesamte Kurbel, Pedale fest, Kasette hinten lose und der Freiläufer knackt. Morgen werd ich den Fialleiter anrufen und mal fragen wie das weiter gehen soll.....Also mein Fazit nie wieder ein Bike von Real!!!!!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2011)

das haette dir hier alle einstimmig im chor gesungen 
aber aus fehlern lernt man. wenn man keine ahnung hat, erst fragen und nicht im nachhinen: "was haelt ihr von xyz... ach ja... ic hhab es schon gekauft..."

jetzt schauste, das du da noch gescheit raus kommst und kaufst was gescheites.


----------



## faju (20. Juli 2011)

Heute soll der Marktleiter wider da sein und ich hoffe das die das Bike jetzt zurück nehmen. Damit ich mir was anständiges kaufen kann.

Edit: Real hat das Fahrrad zurück genommen.


----------

